# Ambrosia Vann Reef Cigar Review - liked it



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I enjoyed it, I was expecting a more powerfull taste beng an ex-kretek smoker but instead was given a balanced and nuanced cigar. wrapper was a lit...

Read the full review here: Ambrosia Vann Reef Cigar Review - liked it


----------

